# anyone trimming trees? LOL



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm out of bowl/vessel material  Got me a new big can of minwax clear laquer I'm itching to try out LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Got some Mesquite if you need it. Oh, and some Hackberry - may be showing some spalting now.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/zip/1210442020.html


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/zip/1210442020.html


Wish I had room!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I still have plenty of the mesquite Sandy brought us if you want some of it. Just 'disposed' of that stack of Ike hackberry a week ago........bummer.


----------



## katybuilder (Apr 18, 2006)

got some oak at 45/242 was cut 3 weeks ago cleared 2 acres already cut for fire wood if u want some 713-289-4696.jamey


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got hackaberry that should be spalted by now your welcome to. Not sure when I am coming that way.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Come and get what you want !
I have a mess of large blocks of hackberry, pecan, ash ??

It may, or may not be spalted ?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Pen blanks !*

I have some cutoffs that will make some really good pen blanks. I only saved the pieces that I thought had lots of figure. If you want some come buy and get them, lots of mesquite, cedar, spalted hackberry, maple, a small bit of other types like vera, cocobolo, hedge and ebony. Right now it's all in odd sized pieces but nothing too big for a typical band saw.

Friendswood/Pearland area.

I should be home by 4:30 starting tomorrow.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool, I'll get some that's close. I got a lot of pen blanks if anyone needs some, several types of wood 3/4 x 3/4 x 6


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am in Baytown right now and tried to call you Bill. Left a message on the cell phone number I have for you with your daughter doing the message. I have some in the Hummer for you. I will be coming back through in a little while so call me on my cell 409-739-0301.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

my Daughter is off someplace with her Grandmother, I didn't get the message..and might not ever LOL I'll send you my number


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am back in Bolivar now. Didn't hear from you so I put the wood back on the pile.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sorry we missed each other, my phone bites..as soon as my contract is up it's gone...I only use it maybe once every couple months anyways


----------

